# Brian Goggin to go within 3 weeks



## Eblanoid (17 Feb 2009)

It's all happening tonight:

*Lenihan confirms B of I chief to step down 'within weeks'*


[broken link removed]


----------



## hizzy (19 Feb 2009)

Hi 

Just realised that I have something in common with Mr Brian Goggin, I too will be taking home less than 2 million this year.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2009)

Good one.


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2009)

hizzy said:


> ... Just realised that I have something in common with Mr Brian Goggin, I too will be taking home less than 2 million this year...


Too late, too old  - Irish Times letters page last Saturday.


----------

